# Как ни / чего ни + вид



## Zaika

Здравствуйте, есть правило, соответственно которому после "как не/чего не" употребляют несов. вид или сов. вид?

1) Как не мудри, ничего придумать нельзя.
2) Чего не покажи, у тебя на голове одно сладкое.


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> у тебя на голове одно сладкое.


It's "на уме́" or "в голове́".


Zaika said:


> Чего не покажи


It's "чего́ ни покажи́" (a typical mistake among native speakers, considering that unstressed не and ни are homophones). I feel that "что́ ни покажи́" may sound better, though.

As for the main question, however, it all depends on the usual properties of perfectiveness and imperfectiveness.
"Как ни мудри" - implies the process of "мудрить"; what perfective verbs you might want to use here?
"Что ни покажи" - whatever you *show*, as an instantaneous singular act. Note that "что ни показывай" is also possible.


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> Здравствуйте, есть правило, соответственно которому после "как не/чего не" употребляют несов. вид или сов. вид?
> 
> 1) Как не мудри, ничего придумать нельзя.
> 2) Чего не покажи, у тебя на в голове одно сладкое.


Должен растолковать вышенаписанный ответ от Awwal.
Часто говорят так, как Вы написали, но есть разница в зависимости от контекста (кстати, в Вашем случае это одно и то же). Если Вы скажете так:

1) Как ни мудри, ничего придумать нельзя.
2) Чего ни покажи, у тебя в голове одно сладкое. (если "на голове", то это значит, что у него сразу пирожное (например) появляется на голове, как только чтобы то ни было ему не показали. Тут Гарри Потер уже рулит...  ).

, то это будет почти тоже самое, но *выбор между «не» и «ни» зависит от смысла фразы: «не» — отрицает, «ни» — усиливает.*
«Где я только не был!»
«Где я ни был, везде хорошо».

Посмотрите здесь, у Новиковой:
Когда пишется «не», а когда - «ни»?


----------



## Zaika

Спасибо за пояснения. 

1) Что куда ни положу, ничего не нахожу.
2) Что куда ни кладу, ничего не нахожу.

Оба варианта возможны?


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> Спасибо за пояснения.
> 
> 1) Что куда ни положу, ничего не нахожу.
> 2) Что куда ни кладу, ничего не нахожу.
> 
> Оба варианта возможны?


Yes.


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> Спасибо за пояснения.
> 
> 1) Что куда ни положу, ничего не нахожу.
> 2) Что куда ни кладу, ничего не нахожу.
> 
> Оба варианта возможны?


Конечно.
Первый вариант очень хорош на ухо...
Второй вариант я бы сказал так:
Что куда ни кладу, ничего не найду.  
ps: в поговорках желательно рифма, легче запоминается, например...


----------



## Zaika

А как насчет такой конструкции в прошедшее время? Тут только несовершенный вид приемлем?

1) как мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать.
2) что я ни показывала, у него в голове одно сладкое. 
3) что куда ни клала, ничего не находила. 

В первой половине этих фраз нужно добавить "бы"? Например: "как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать".


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> А как насчет такой конструкции в прошедшее время? Тут только несовершенный вид приемлем?
> 1) как мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать. *✓*
> 2) что я ни показывала, у него в голове одно сладкое. *✓*
> 3) что куда ни клала, ничего не находила. *✓*
> В первой половине этих фраз нужно добавить "бы"? Например: "как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать".


 В первых частях всех предложений действия уже совершили (т.е. они уже мудрили, уже показывали и уже клали). Также, все предложения с галочками описывают какие-то действия, где рассказывается, что уже были испробованы все варианты. 

С частицей -бы, это похоже будет сослагательное наклонение... Частица -бы употребляется при образовании сослагательного наклонения, в сочетании с глаголами в форме прошедшего времени. (Сослага́тельное наклоне́ние — ряд особых форм глагольного наклонения, выражающих через субъективное отношение возможное, предположительное, желательное или описываемое действие). 
1) как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать. (как мы ни мудрили бы, ничего нельзя было придумать. )
2) что бы я ни показывала, у него в голове одно сладкое. (что я ни показывала бы, у него в голове одно сладкое. )
3) что куда бы ни клала, ничего не находила. (что куда ни клала бы, ничего не находила.)
(все предложения описывают какие-то действия, где подчёркивается, что никакие варианты не проходят, причём необязательно, что были испробованы все варианты на самом деле). 
(здесь ещё можно посмотреть).


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> А как насчет такой конструкции в прошедшее время? Тут только несовершенный вид приемлем?
> 
> 1) как мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать.
> 2) что я ни показывала, у него в голове одно сладкое.
> 3) что куда ни клала, ничего не находила.
> 
> В первой половине этих фраз нужно добавить "бы"? Например: "как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать".


Частица "бы" в первой части предложения позволяет понять его, как сослагательное:
_Как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать_ - поэтому мы не будем мудрить.

Однако ее можно понять и так, что мы уже мудрили:
_Как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать _- мы пытались мудрить, но ничего не придумали.

Однако с совершенным видом предложение перестает быть сослагательным:
_Куда бы я не позвонил, мне всюду отказывали _(я уже звонил).

При этом с частицей "бы" и во второй части предложения, оно может быть только сослагательным:
_Куда бы я не позвонил, мне бы всюду отказывали/отказали_ (я не звонил).
_Куда бы я не звонил, мне бы всюду отказывали _(я не звонил).
_Куда бы я не звонил, мне бы всюду отказали (я не звонил)_ - Perf. is often used in the colloquial speech, but I'm not sure this is grammatically correct.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> _Как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего нельзя было придумать_ - поэтому мы не будем мудрить.


Может быть  здесь "было" лучше убрать, так как эта фраза относится к будущему (не будем мудрить)?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Может быть  здесь "было" лучше убрать, так как эта фраза относится к будущему (не будем мудрить)?


Я неудачно поставил тире в своем примере, "поэтому мы не будем мудрить" - не часть фразы, а пояснение к ней. Действительно, если дело происходит в настоящем, то:
_Как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего придумать нельзя, п_оэтому мы не будем мудрить (или: поэтому давайте не мудрить).

А если в прошлом, то:
_Как бы мы ни мудрили, ничего придумать было нельзя, п_оэтому мы не стали мудрить.


----------



## Zaika

Ruukr said:


> 3) что куда бы ни клала, ничего не находила.


А здесь добавление "бы" к второй половине фразы меняет смысль, правда?
_Что куда бы ни клала, ничего не находила бы (поэтому я решила все оставить на месте)_


----------



## Zaika

Ruukr said:


> как только чтобы то ни было ему не показали


Какая сложная конструкция )) как можно это по-другому сказать?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> А здесь добавление "бы" к второй половине фразы меняет смысль, правда?
> _Что куда бы ни клала, ничего не находила бы (поэтому я решила все оставить на месте)_


Сама по себе эта фраза несколько странна, поэтому приведу другой пример:

Как бы я ни старалась, ничего бы не получилось. (поэтому я не стала стараться)
Как бы я ни старалась, ничего не получалось. (я старалась, но ничего не получилось).


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> Какая сложная конструкция )) как можно это по-другому сказать?


Начальное предложение:
"...как только (бы) чтобы то ни было ему (бы) не показали (бы)..." (можно ещё и усилить с -бы. Лучше выбрать одно -бы, но в шутейном разговоре можно вставить и больше -бы...  )) ). 
Меняем местами: 
... как только _ему бы не показали_ чтобы то ни было...
Заменяем: 
... как только _ему покажут_ что угодно...
(как только чтобы то ни было - думаю можно перевести как - as soon as whatever ).


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> Начальное предложение:
> "...как только (бы) чтобы то ни было ему (бы) не показали (бы)..."


I'm afraid this construction как только + не + verb + бы sounds extremely clumsy, if not ungrammatical. Also что бы то ни было and что угодно look unfitting here. At least for me, as a native, it took some time to figure out what all this _might _mean. I strongly doubt anybody really speaks this way.


----------



## Ruukr

Maroseika said:


> Also что бы то ни было and что угодно look unfitting here. At least for me, as a native, it took some time to figure out what all this _might _mean. I strongly doubt anybody really speaks this way.


Что бы (то) ни было - что угодно. Фразеологический словарь.


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> Что бы (то) ни было - что угодно. Фразеологический словарь.


Thank you, I think I know what it means. But not in the said usage.


----------

